
Everybody is exhausted - eplanit
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/02/26/its-not-just-you-everybody-exhausted/372030002/
======
taylodl
The United States is presently set on a course of self-destruction, and there
appears to be little one can do about it. What would you have done if you were
on the Titanic and you had already decided to be a gentlemen and let the women
and children have the life rafts? I would have went and listened to the band.
So it is with the United States. Just do your thing, be kind to people, and
live your life in a way where if everyone did so the ship would right itself.
To do otherwise is suicide.

